# Is seminal fluid stretchy?



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Still learning FAM, and I'm trying to distinguish between seminal fluid and true EWCM. Does seminal fluid stretch the way EWCM does?


----------



## Lexi_029 (May 22, 2006)

Not as much as EWCM does but it would stretch a bit for me.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

I read some other posts and tried something that was suggested- putting a little bit in water to see if it sinks or floats. It balled up and sunk, which I read meant it must be EWCM. It really is hard to tell the two apart, and I thought it was early for EWCM for me and had assumed it was SF. But lo and behold, I got the telltale side pain yesterday and my temps were up this morning, so I ovulated on day 10! I'm thinking uh oh, since we dtd the night of day 9 (usually safe for us) and did not use anything.....


----------

